# Indian Papoose for sale



## jrapoza (May 1, 2017)

I have a restored Indian Papoose for sale at Mecum Auction this June.  Check it out 
Thank you. 
https://www.mecum.com/lots/LJ0617-283769/1949-indian-papoose/


----------



## Connor (May 2, 2017)

Wow, that's so nice! What do you think it'll fetch?
-Connor


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2017)

Sweet!


----------

